# Why problems with Glutardehyde?



## Ravenswing (16 Dec 2013)

Hi! Yes it me asking again...

Im a fan of liquid carbon after having so much troubles with gaseous CO2 technic (not with the gas itself!) and never had problems with Glut. However, so many has reported problems especially when starting dosing, I wonder why? What happens or might happen in the tank when you start adding and plants may not be so-ready to take it? Iv, as we all must have, read reports of lack of oxygen (?), fish gasping, dead fish day before first/big dose etc.I ask because Id like to know if there is some possible chemical reaction between...what?...when we start dosing or too much too suddenly Glutardehyde. I know it takes a while until plants "learn" to handle it, that is to say, morph their fysiology to handle it but is there something else too? Too big (?) dosage is bad and yes, its good idea to start with small ones, but what happens when plants dont/cant use it? What causes the trouble(s)?


----------



## Alastair (16 Dec 2013)

Interesting post. Id be curious about this too although gluteraldehyde in aquariums has a very short half life and other than affecting shrimp ive not heard of problems affecting fish


----------



## Marcel G (16 Dec 2013)

These are very good questions. I personally have/had no problems with using GA in my tanks, so I can testify no side effects on shrimps or plants (if dosed as recommended). But quite a lot of people are expressing an aversion to this product. I would like to know some rational reasons for their attitude (other then the increased sensitivity of a few plants to GA).


----------



## daizeUK (14 Jan 2014)

I currently double dose GA and plants have responded well, no inverts, would also be curious to hear of any reasoning why it can cause problems.


----------



## thomas.bham (14 Jan 2014)

Be careful with it.
l almost killed all my blyxa japonica.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (15 Jan 2014)

At about 3x dose my corys sat on the bottom for about a hour after dosing
And it drives ember tetras closer to the substrate all day at about 2.5-3x dose. So I'm sure other fish will be affected too but these symptoms could be caused by low o2 levels

2 baby sakura shrimp survived 3.5x dose I'm not sure weather there was a berried shrimp in the bag or 2 tiny shrimp. As far as i can tell theres no males in the tank so no breeding here


----------

